# Utilisation Transmission



## othon-von-salza (30 Mai 2008)

Salut à tous,
Alors voila, j'ai télécharger Transmission mais sur quels sites je peux télécharger des truc?
Est-ce que ca fonctionne un peu comme e-mule?
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## twinworld (30 Mai 2008)

non, on peut pas dire. c'est contre la charte. Mais Google est ton ami ;-)


----------



## othon-von-salza (30 Mai 2008)

ok ok mes excuses, mais faut dire que j'aime pas trop lire les chartes.Temps pis je vais chercher un peu plus. Ciao


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Mai 2008)

Contre la charte d'indiquer des liens vers des fichiers illégaux, mais un logiciel de P2P selon le protocole Torrent n'est pas forcément destiné à cela. Par exemple, on peut télécharger Firefox en torrent. Il n'y a pas que des films ou des logiciels commerciaux piratés. De plus, il y a une section dédiée à cela sur MacGeneration.  

Le principe de fonctionnement c'est que sur un site on te propose un lien .torrent que tu télécharges et ouvres avec Transmission. Le reste se trouve dans l'aide du logiciel.

Où trouver de tels sites ? Et bien Google est ton ami, selon le type de fichier que tu veux télécharger et partager.

Bon seed.


----------

